# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can one cycle really hurt your body?

## chris2wire

Ok, this question is very general, and in all reality everyone is different. So maybe Im asking for opinions more than anything....

I dont know if you all knew "The Reporter" but he was a very sweet 40 year old guy who posted on many other forums. He was VERY excited about using the latest greatest supplements and was always the first to tell of his trial runs. He loved what he did... Well, after having his wife post in his thread about how he died the night before from a heart attack it made me realize.. I dont want to die. But I do want to gain a little...

So now that Im going to be completing my 19week test cycle I wonder... Can one cycle really hurt you that bad? Or is the biggest damage done going to be the addiction steroids seem to produce.

Yeah, Im just asking for opinions... But be as serious as possible.

----------


## bigsupplyeu

Honestly yes you can. If you dose incorrectly or simply enough not follow through with proper PCT, you can cause irreversible damage to your body. However if you dose correctly and take all necessary precautions, yes the "steroid feel" is what gets most people. The power and look you get while on cycle is what keeps people going on them. Just be careful and have a strong mind. God bless.

----------


## Charged_UP

Well depends on your age, health, and predisposition to any medical problems mostly. I know that ive for some reason been ok with good news always from the docs, and i have no idea how many cycles ive been through. But that is maybe just healthy diet and living, who knows. I personally would do it again, but anything that affects ur body the way juice does cant possibly not lead to an increase in health risks down the hopefully long road of life.

----------


## Jsik98

Done correctly, given one has no genetic predispositions to disease (like liver,kidney or heart disease), I don't think one cycle will do ANY damage. If anything, it may help improve a few things, besides body aesthetics! Strength, confidence, self-esteem, self-pride and self-worth. These psycological benefits can easily be reversed if deep down one knows their abusing and harming themselves with excessive use. IMO though, if you know you're being responsible (includes being very educated about what you're doing), taking the necessary pre-cautions, not being excessive, and following a sound training routine which includes a healthy diet, then I believe one can benefit in many ways from using gear to reach their goals.

----------


## hosam4ever

i think yes with high doses & long period u can hurt urself i know 1 dameged his liver from running deca only for six monthes

----------


## marqui678

If your healthy to begin with, then 1 cycle will not hurt you as long as its sane. For the average healthy male, even if you went a bit overboard on 1 and only cycle, as long as you started out healthy your body will get back to normal eventually. However if you have prexisting medical conditions, it will take what is bad and make it worse.

----------

